# My unhappy marriage.



## examp (Aug 6, 2020)

I have just found this site. I have a very unhappy marriage but for many reasons including financial ones I cant end it. I am new here as I say and I am not really looking for advice but what I would call a shoulder to cry on. I would like to know which is the best forum for this. I will then state there my unhappy tale which I doubt is ever shared by anyone else. I have been married fifty years and have children and grandchildren but there is no light at the end of my very dark tunnel. I will really appreciate anyone sending me to the right forum.
Thanks
Charles.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm in the exact same situation, although mine is sexual starvation instead of financial ones. It has taken me 45 years to finally want something better for myself.

I suggest you post in...

* Financial Problems in Marriage *
or
* General Relationship Discussion *
or
*Sex in Marriage*

It all spends on the major issue you are having with your marriage.

Good luck.


----------



## examp (Aug 6, 2020)

ah_sorandy said:


> I'm in the exact same situation, although mine is sexual starvation instead of financial ones. It has taken me 45 years to finally want something better for myself.
> 
> I suggest you post in...
> 
> ...


Thank you. Mine is also sexual starvation and many, many others. You misunderstood me. I dont have financial problems at the moment, but if I were to leave her I would. As I wrote I cant see in any way that I could better myself except by having a shoulder to cry on. Then perhaps it wouldnt hurt me so much. I will take your advice and choose the General problems or sex one. I dont the system here if one cant write on both the same thing..I must add that non of my problems are caused by there being anyone else involved. 
Charles.


----------



## examp (Aug 6, 2020)

I have now posted in My unhappy marriage.
in General Relationship Discussion


----------

